# Why cure so long?



## Beansly (Feb 18, 2011)

I've heard that people cure their buds for three months and sometimes up to a year, but in the marijuana growers bible it says that two weeks is sufficient. What is the point of curing for so long?
How long do you normally cure for?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 18, 2011)

You're talking about two different things. The two weeks thing is in reference to _drying_, not curing, there's a big difference.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 18, 2011)

If you're selling it to kids & schmucks on a playground then I suppose curing some damp bud for 2 weeks is fine, but when I'm smoking herb, I like it to be well dried (bone dry), well stored, and to have stayed that way until being needed. I treat it like good saffron. I find the longer bud cures the more complex the stone and taste are, not necessarily having to do with potency. 

It's a question of quality really, so pick where your lot falls and get to work. It's medicine going directly into your brain so quality, to me, is of the highest importance.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel I need to add: don't "cure" damp bud. Pot should be bone dry period. Moisture = the potential for life and life in your bud after harvest = bad. Just dry it and give up on the notion that damp is okay because it weighs more. I hate seller mentality.


----------



## taint (Feb 18, 2011)

I know I'm a noob and smoke over ripened buds and have no idea what actually getting high is..................
Generally hang for a week to 10 days dependent on the density of the bud,I like dried bud with just a slight amount of moisture,just before they start snapping.
Trim off stems,drop into jar and seal overnight.
Next morning I dump it out on a tray for the day then back in the jars at night.
This allows the moisture to distribute evenly throughout the bud then allows it dry out evenly and throughout.
Do this until dried and crumble kinda like old crushed velvet,then seal up and burp for a few daily for a week or so.
I find at this time it's ready for longterm storage,and like I always say.................the longer it sits the better it gets.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually, you are incorrect. If bud had 0 moisture in it, it would be dust. The smoke would be bland, devoid of terpenoids, the oils that provide us with aroma and taste. Now when you back track and state that you didn't mean that dry, keep in mind that the cure process starts with a RH of around 70% and is slowly lowered in a controlled fashion through a series of burps. The idea is to slowly allow the starches and sugars that make a smoke harsh, break down. The ideal cure will take several months and will bring the RH down to about 55%, where at that point, you can quit burping your cure jars.

Hell, if we only had to do weed the way you state, it would be tasteless, odorless and probably inert as far as buzz goes. zero moisture is a bad thing, not a good thing.



monkeybones said:


> I feel I need to add: don't "cure" damp bud. Pot should be bone dry period. Moisture = the potential for life and life in your bud after harvest = bad. Just dry it and give up on the notion that damp is okay because it weighs more. I hate seller mentality.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 18, 2011)

Just on a side note, I use hygrometers in all of my cure jars. Just like a fine tobacco shop, I want to know that my product is holding the proper amount of moisture for aging.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 18, 2011)

monkeybones said:


> I feel I need to add: don't "cure" damp bud. Pot should be bone dry period. Moisture = the potential for life and life in your bud after harvest = bad. Just dry it and give up on the notion that damp is okay because it weighs more. I hate seller mentality.


Once your weed is bone dry it will not cure. You should aim for around 12-14% moisture content during the curing stage, this will reduce down to 10-12% by the time the cure is finished. Then it can be stored long term. Don't let it get too dry before you start your cure, or the starches and chlorophyll are locked in there forever.


----------



## Cannabis Krew 420 (Feb 18, 2011)

both are absolutely necessary, curing your harvest for 2 weeks after its almost dried makes the bud so much smoother. and as for curing weed for long period its the bbest!!!

Iv got buds from 3 generations of a buddies white widow cross curing, the first one has been curing for like 4 months now, i want to cure five generations then smoke each bud you get such better smells and taste wen its well cured


----------



## krok (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the point even mentioning the moisture content of BUDS? There is no way to measure it.

Instead, use hygrometers in jars, and measure the RH inside.
You'll find RH-numbers out there (google "perfect cure every time" site:icmag.com), they indicate that curing is done when RH = 55% (or at least done burping).

Those numbers will also help you see if you have jarred them too early, or too late.

Edit: BTW, if curing for like 6 months make sure the jar is sealed (no air). If not, be prepared for CBN-hell.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

krok said:


> What is the point even mentioning the moisture content of BUDS? There is no way to measure it.
> 
> Instead, use hygrometers in jars, and measure the RH inside.
> You'll find RH-numbers out there (google "perfect cure every time" site:icmag.com), they indicate that curing is done when RH = 55% (or at least done burping).
> ...


Yes there is. Get a moisture meter.


----------



## Serapis (Feb 19, 2011)

It's not necessary.... I only need to know what the RH is inside my jars...



Wolverine97 said:


> Yes there is. Get a moisture meter.


----------



## klonerone (Feb 19, 2011)

monkeybones said:


> If you're selling it to kids & schmucks on a playground then I suppose curing some damp bud for 2 weeks is fine, but when I'm smoking herb, I like it to be well dried (bone dry), well stored, and to have stayed that way until being needed. I treat it like good saffron. I find the longer bud cures the more complex the stone and taste are, not necessarily having to do with potency.
> 
> It's a question of quality really, so pick where your lot falls and get to work. It's medicine going directly into your brain so quality, to me, is of the highest importance.


YES!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

Serapis said:


> It's not necessary.... I only need to know what the RH is inside my jars...


Didn't say it was _necessary_, I was responding to the assertion that there is no way to test moisture content. There is, a moisture meter similar to what flooring installers use.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 19, 2011)

I see. So curing for longer periods actually does make a difference. And I did kow what I meant when I said two weeks for cure. That's what I read, but I can see now that they were talking about commercial sales, not high quality buds.



krok said:


> What is the point even mentioning the moisture content of BUDS? There is no way to measure it.
> 
> Instead, use hygrometers in jars, and measure the RH inside.
> You'll find RH-numbers out there (google "perfect cure every time" site:icmag.com), they indicate that curing is done when RH = 55% (or at least done burping).
> ...


Thanks for the info krok, I think i'll do that.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> What is the point of curing for so long?


The romance, mystique, herd appeal? Never figured this one out, except for the human element side of it all.

I have never seen any bonafide, scientific studies that show the difference between bud that is dried to say.....10% moisture content within an hour or 3 weeks. I slowly dry my herb depending on rot pressure which usually takes about 1-2 weeks. Smoke fine and potent, no complaints.

Take a freshly cut nugget, set it in the sun until dry, RIU, and tell me what you think. You might be pleasantly surprised. 

UB


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2011)

Classic ub........................actually missed ya.
I also gotta say that in the end ub,you were right bout gad.
Thanks for the link to this place.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> The romance, mystique, herd appeal? Never figured this one out, except for the human element side of it all.
> 
> I have never seen any bonafide, scientific studies that show the difference between bud that is dried to say.....10% moisture content within an hour or 3 weeks. I slowly dry my herb depending on rot pressure which usually takes about 1-2 weeks. Smoke fine and potent, no complaints.
> 
> ...


UB:
I respect your opinion, but I have to strongly disagree with you here. I've done it both ways, many times. There's no comparison (in my experience) between the two. The buds that I have cured for several months develop an entirely different flavor, aroma, and quality of the high. For this I don't need a scientific study, I can see what produces the effect that I aim to achieve.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> Classic ub........................actually missed ya.
> I also gotta say that in the end ub,you were right bout gad.
> Thanks for the link to this place.


Howdy, and welcome to RIU. Yeah, that was some pretty disgusting shit Gad pulled on the PG community. I quickly sensed a contempt he had for his membership and this "hurray for me, fuck you" attitude. He hurt a lot of folks, did a lot of damage. 



Wolverine97 said:


> UB:
> I respect your opinion, but I have to strongly disagree with you here. I've done it both ways, many times. There's no comparison (in my experience) between the two. The buds that I have cured for several months develop an entirely different flavor, aroma, and quality of the high. For this I don't need a scientific study, I can see what produces the effect that I aim to achieve.


Yeah, it's just my opinion. All this curing talk is subjective anyhoo. Whatever floats your boat amigo.

UB


----------



## krok (Feb 19, 2011)

You see, even UB only has opinions sometimes. And that's OK. 
And guess what, curing gives a *HUGE* differenece. So big, in fact, that I am CERTAIN that UB never has smoked any. If he had, he would have agreed that curing is essential.

However, slowly dried weed is... curing.
So I guess UB dries his bud great, and the difference is therefore less. 
But I still believe he IS missing out if he doesn't cure. That is my opinion


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 19, 2011)

krok said:


> You see, even UB only has opinions sometimes. And that's OK.
> And guess what, curing gives a *HUGE* differenece. So big, in fact, that I am CERTAIN that UB never has smoked any. If he had, he would have agreed that curing is essential.
> 
> However, slowly dried weed is... curing.
> ...


This is actually true. If you do a really slow dry, like two weeks+, curing does take place. But there are still more subtle differences to be gained by further curing, but if the bud is dried to the point where it can't take place, then the product won't improve during storage, so you won't see a difference. 

The buds that I examine with my scope at the time I begin storage still retain the trichome colors from harvest time with maybe a few more amber ones. Those same buds examined after a three month cure will have many more amber trich's than it started with. The flavor always changes with time, as does the high. I think that qualifies as a verifiable affect myself.


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 19, 2011)

Good thread. I agree that hygrometers are the way to go. I, at least, need some sort of indicator of what's going on inside the jar. I've tried pinching, poking, proding, and peeling; but looking at a number works best. Buds are so different as far as their moisture holding properties that any sort of time line is useless. 

One consideration not mentioned: while most seem to agree that longer is better, when running a med or commercial op, the product cannot be sitting in jars for months on end. We've been trying to identify when we start seeing diminishing returns. 3 weeks is currently how long we dry/cure. What experiences have others had when they need to get the product out.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## taint (Feb 19, 2011)

I rely mainly on my nose...............it just knows when it's ready.
I would say are you commercial or medical.
Commercial,who gives a shit trim it dry it bag it and get it out the fucking door.
Medical...................well my personal opinion on med growers is that most are just commercial in disguise.
I myself do 3 months before anyone smokes it.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 19, 2011)

First off, curing is not the same as drying very slowly. Not in practice anyways. When you dry you leave the buds in a dark, dry, well ventilated environment. The curing were talking about happens in air tight containers. But i shouldn't have to explain the difference here..

See even uncle ben and other respected growers say that two weeks is acceptable. I guess curing for much longer is mostly for the connoisseur growers/smokers.


----------



## collective gardener (Feb 19, 2011)

taint said:


> I rely mainly on my nose...............it just knows when it's ready.
> I would say are you commercial or medical.
> Commercial,who gives a shit trim it dry it bag it and get it out the fucking door.
> Medical...................well my personal opinion on med growers is that most are just commercial in disguise.
> I myself do 3 months before anyone smokes it.


Taint, we're a med grow. I would love nothing more than to cure for a couple months. Unfortunately, that would entail having like 30lbs in jars all the time. That scares the shit out of me. Also, we'd need an additional 3 months of capitol. If we had the $$$ and a walk in safe, I would recommend to our members that we extend the cure time. For now, 3 weeks is going to have to due. 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/407048-20-000-watt-medical-grow.html


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I guess curing for much longer is mostly for the connoisseur growers/smokers.


I think it's another cannabis paradigm started by the likes of DJ Short and MJ nerds years ago........ immersed in cannabis mystique, romanticism, wishful thinking, etc. Just because I sear and fast cook a Prime cut of ribeye over apple wood doesn't make me a connoisseur of beef. If you _feel_ that the smoke is smoother if "cured" over a long period of time, then do it. Would be interesting to refer back to Mel Franks, a cannabis author I highly respect. 

The need to appear "elite" for those that say their pot which has "cured" for 3 months is somehow better than the next guy's pot is lame.

UB


----------



## Michael Sparks (Feb 20, 2011)

there is always a method to the madness, only time will tell such things..


----------



## Canon (Feb 20, 2011)

Agree that there is a huge difference on properly dried & cured bud.
Also feel it's wasted effort on many smokers that simply don't apperciate things like fine wine, aged meats and real cheese.

Have a buddy(?) that claims the more you choke and gag on a hit, the better it is. He don't get many _taste_ of mine.


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 20, 2011)

I normally cure for as long as I feel is needed. This is usually 2-4 weeks, and depends on the color, smell, texture, smoothness of smoke and dryness. After that, the bud is either smoked or stored...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 20, 2011)

Longtime grower/user, new to RIU. Ive dried and cured alot of bud, most of it i assisted with and didnt grow myself. there is definately a difference, although the "months on end" timeframe only creates subtle differences, much like wine. The differences are very subtle, connoiseeurs that have developed a cannabis-palate really can only tell the difference. it is similar to aged wine,a nd commerical wine. Both are very similar, however a true connoisseur will notice a deeper and richer palate of undertones in a longer aged/cured wine. also, my belief is in organics only for the sweetest and richest flavors, thus making curing well worth it.

My personal method is similar to UB....I dry for 1 week with plenty of ventialation, but I try to keep thet emp at 60F. This creates a very slow drying period. I then jar it up, burp 2--3 times a day, and spread everything out in a dry box/screen for a period of 12 hours about 2 days after I have jarred. Then, place em back in, burp 2-3 times over the next week, and VOILA, nice tasty bud, cured perfectly for me.

HOWEVER, i do take a few primo strains and cure them for well over a month. I do the same as above, but burp for alot longer period. This truly creates an enriching palate of cannabis undertones, with hints of different tastes that were not prevalent prior to curing.

Proprs to Mel Franks as well, great author....love the old school techniques. I always find it interesting reading a mel franks book and then comparing jorge cervantes' books and techniques. However, i mainly go from my own personal intuition/green thumb by just watching my plants.... and use everyone else's suggestions/knowledge as part of an encyclopedic reference.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 20, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I think it's another cannabis paradigm started by the likes of DJ Short and MJ nerds years ago........ immersed in cannabis mystique, romanticism, wishful thinking, etc. Just because I sear and fast cook a Prime cut of ribeye over apple wood doesn't make me a connoisseur of beef. If you _feel_ that the smoke is smoother if "cured" over a long period of time, then do it. Would be interesting to refer back to Mel Franks, a cannabis author I highly respect.
> 
> The need to appear "elite" for those that say their pot which has "cured" for 3 months is somehow better than the next guy's pot is lame.
> 
> UB


Yeah, I meant that with a snide tone. I cure for two weeks to a month at the most because im not _smart _enough or _refined _enough to grow weed correctly.
But im sure if these ppl were outta weed they'd smoke my two week cured bud quick.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to not like UB either because he was right most of the time, and he had a lot of people like me sticking up for him. But over time I realized that he knew his shit. I mean, how many of _you _are credited in jorge cervantes' grower's bible?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 21, 2011)

monkeybones said:


> *I feel I need to add: don't "cure" damp bud. Pot should be bone dry period.* Moisture = the potential for life and life in your bud after harvest = bad.



That's some pretty bad advice to be giving people. 

Curing is the final stage of a long slow drying process where THC that is still in a non-psychoactive form transforms into a psychoactive form and carbohydrates and other elements break down into other forms that create a more potent more tasteful smoother smoking product. A small percentage of moisture is required for all of those things to occur and to occur to the greatest degree possible. Curing gradually breaks down sugars and chlorophyll stored in the plant, improving flavor and combustibility. If the drying process happens too quickly or completely before curing, these processes cannot take place and youre left with harsh-tasting, poorly burning herb.

Of course a person does want to make sure they do not jar their crop too early and they will need to burp their jars to allow the small amount of remaining moisture to be released from the jars so their buds do not mold, but they do not want to dry until; "bone dry" before they cure unless they want to assure that their final results are not as good and as high quality as they otherwise could be. 

If the topic were long term storage in jars then I would have said what you said was correct. But since the topic is instead the curing of a crop I have to point out that your advice was in fact incorrect. 

When it comes to length of curing time few strains will gain much, if anything, more curing beyond 8 weeks. Many strains will do well curing for 2 to 3 weeks but 4 to 8 weeks is better and is in most cases long enough to bring out the best in a crop. Like some other things about growing it can be somewhat strain dependent and there are strains that will benefit from longer cures, but most will be all or nearly all they can be with 8-weeks max of curing and some will be more than just fine with just 2 to 3 weeks of proper curing.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 21, 2011)

++++ Listen to Brick.


----------



## Mua Dib (Feb 21, 2011)

In my experience it makes a huge difference, I've done the side by side MANY times, the longer you cure, the better it gets, doesn't mean its necessary


----------



## taint (Feb 21, 2011)

Purely a matter of opinion I reckon.
I see the mods been busy in here,funny way to pick and choose but hey it's yer show eh.


----------



## Oldreefer (Feb 21, 2011)

I typically hang to dry in a home made drybox for 8-10 days....jar it, check every hour....if buds dampen any, I put'em in paper bags for 12 hrs, then back in the jar to check again in a few hours....continue this until I FEEL the bud is at a state of dry I've come to know is good (for me) after 4-5 years of drying my stuff without ever having mold or mildew......I've really become a huge advocate for curing....a month of cure is really good for all variables but I do have bud right now that is 4-6 months in cure....makes for some smooth and tasty..........As I ONLY vape, I do dry my nuggs a bit more than I did when I was combusting......when using my magic flight vape, I actually grind and leave out overnight, grind again to almost powder-ize....My Extreme Q isn't quite as picky about "bone dry"......


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Just on a side note, I use hygrometers in all of my cure jars. Just like a fine tobacco shop, I want to know that my product is holding the proper amount of moisture for aging.



I use caliber III 's...I mean we have meters for ph, ec. therm, and hygro for the grow....why guess at what may be when the curing is as, if not more, important??

Serapis that is exactly how I do it and it comes out soooooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooooood! Agreed?

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Feb 21, 2011)

krok said:


> *What is the point even mentioning the moisture content of BUDS? There is no way to measure it.*
> 
> Instead, use hygrometers in jars, and measure the RH inside.
> You'll find RH-numbers out there (google "perfect cure every time" site:icmag.com), they indicate that curing is done when RH = 55% (or at least done burping).
> ...


Sorry but that statement is totally inaccurate and misinformation......

With liquid chromatography, oh the wonders of science.. 

Maybe you cannot or did not know how but many others, myself included do know and do do it....

Namaste'


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 21, 2011)

Seems like alot of measureing going on and no yard stick.

Love the *Caliber III* fits in a quart mason jar perfectly:


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Feb 21, 2011)

I like it cured at least 2-3 weeks anything after is a plus,,,When you get up in the 7mos-1 year range it affects of being pretty but will knock your sock's off,,,I prefere fresher 3 week to 6mos. bud if done properly.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 21, 2011)

Those caliber 3's are sick. How much are they? Wouldn't you kind of need a lot of those for an average harvest? Is there anything cheaper?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Those caliber 3's are sick. How much are they? Wouldn't you kind of need a lot of those for an average harvest? Is there anything cheaper?


Yes. And smaller. Check out humidor monitors. I have several that are a round disk, about the size of a silver dollar, thick as a 20oz cap, that have a sticky backing that affixes to the inside of my jar lids. I put one in a single jar of each strain curing, they work very well. Simple but effective. I'm a little too lazy to provide a link at the moment, I blame the Kush.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 21, 2011)

They are like $16 apeice. I think once you get the feel for the cure you'll end up using them to just double check.

ebay has them


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought 6 of them on ebay. Got them for around 12 a piece. 

I'm going to try the drowning method on half of the current crop to see if there is something to the anaerobic on plant fermentation process. Seems like a failsafe method to guarantee that you won't end up with harsh smoke. 

The difference between commercial and medical is that the medical users actually know what proper high quality weed tastes and smokes like.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 22, 2011)

IMO, one of the main causes of harsh versus smooth smoke is the plant material's content - tars, terpenes, cannabanoids and other "stuff".

If you dried out your herb too much, try leaving a piece of fresh apple in the container or do what I do and flick some water off your wet hand. I try to do everything using the KISS principle.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 22, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> IMO, one of the main causes of harsh versus smooth smoke is the plant material's content - tars, terpenes, cannabanoids and other "stuff".
> 
> If you dried out your herb too much, try leaving a piece of fresh apple in the container or do what I do and flick some water off your wet hand. I try to do everything using the KISS principle.


This is true, but I can take an oz of whatever I've just harvested, dry half normally without any cure time, and dry/cure the other half for 1+ month and there will be no comparison which smokes smoother. I've tried this many times, with many strains (trying to find a decent balance of time vs. quality) and I always arrive at the same conclusion.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 22, 2011)

Ditto. I have also read that while trying to reconstitute your too dry weed will make it damper, your opportunity to cure the bid through fermentation and convertion of nitrates is gone and there is no way to get it back. No I didn't do a controlled laboratory study where I purposely over dried half of my crop, but I did let some if my crop hang too long, it got too dry and anything I tried would not bring the aroma and taste of properly cured bud.


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2011)

When it comes to curing leaf, go to the experts, the people who have done it best for the longest - the Cigar maker. Cigar manufacturers cure their leaves as long as several years. They control the moisture content of the leaf letting it fall off very very slowly. Sometimes they ferment the leaf in order to get a sweet flavor from the tobacco. But the short of it is that they do not simply dry the leaf and then let it sit somewhere - as Brick says, nothing happens if the material is dry. On the other hand, tobacco is not cannabis and I don't know what years of fermenting would do to the potency and activity of the magic in the plant.

I have been a fan of exotic cures for about 30 years now. It started when I got a great deal of authentic Columbian gold. It was the most wonderful smoke I had come across and I got to know the people who were responsible for it. It seems that they took their entire plants, laid them 2 or 3 plants deep and covered them in a tarp in the sun. Each day they would rotate the plants and let them air out for a bit. Finally they let it dry and trimmed it. This stuff was a butter gold and the taste and smoke was just as "Buttery", there is no other way to describe it. The high was uplifting and wonderfully vibrant.

Another worth recounting was a cache of what they called "chamba". This was a dark, almost black-green moist "wad" of plant matter wrapped in a large leaf that was spongy on one side and slick on the other. They came in bundles of several ounces each. The smoke was smooth and darkly fragrant. Earthy, leathery. The high was deeply disturbing, some found it highly pleasurable and some were frightened of it. Many believed it was tainted with some other hallucinatory substance but I don't think so. I cannot recount the particulars of this cure except from hearsay as I never met the growers. It was said that the plant was bundled, then partially dried and then wrapped in this leaf and buried. For how long I do not know. I have managed to somewhat duplicate the appearance of this "chamba" by using a hot water bath cure but of course the high was not even close to the same.


----------



## xivex (Feb 23, 2011)

For my $0.02...I agree about the Caliber III's...fucking awesome! Easy, foolproof method of curing, so easy a noob like me could do it!  Or a caveman..

I also agree that we should look to the cigar/cigarette industries for truly tried and true tested methods of drying and properly curing plant matter. It makes sense if you think about it...

X


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the fermenting idea sounds really good to me and makes sense if you look at the chemistry behind it. I was planning on throwing everything in a box for about 3 days and letting it heat up and ferment but what I am really worried about is what the buds are going to end up looking like. My excess meds go out for donation and it is a very very competitive market. Even if you dry on a rack or screen your buds get that flat side to them. What is going to happen if I throw them in a big pile?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh the Cuervo Gold, the fine Columbian....

Those were the days, back in the 70's it was the best, always wondered what that aroma was, just thought is came from the boards of the tractor trailers it came up on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAHQ-9Fniac

Screw it just click on the link


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Well the fermenting idea sounds really good to me and makes sense if you look at the chemistry behind it. I was planning on throwing everything in a box for about 3 days and letting it heat up and ferment but what I am really worried about is what the buds are going to end up looking like. My excess meds go out for donation and it is a very very competitive market. Even if you dry on a rack or screen your buds get that flat side to them. What is going to happen if I throw them in a big pile?


Check out this link, I can't find the one where Franco talks about pressing several whole plants together into a box so that some of the trichomes rupture but it was interesting. If you happen to have access to the Big Book of Buds 4, Franco has a detailed write-up about it. 

http://www.strainhunters.com/portal/content/harvest-and-curing


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Check out this link, I can't find the one where Franco talks about pressing several whole plants together into a box so that some of the trichomes rupture but it was interesting. If you happen to have access to the Big Book of Buds 4, Franco has a detailed write-up about it.
> 
> http://www.strainhunters.com/portal/content/harvest-and-curing


Yeah great, that link starts off by saying do all the things that we just said are not necessary (flushing) Sigghhh. You think all this shit would have been determined by now. I mean, are people debating on some tobacco forum the best way to post harvest process. I'm going to smash them all together in a big loaf and stick them in the oven. This is after my "lawn mower trim".


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Yeah great, that link starts off by saying do all the things that we just said are not necessary (flushing) Sigghhh. You think all this shit would have been determined by now. I mean, are people debating on some tobacco forum the best way to post harvest process. I'm going to smash them all together in a big loaf and stick them in the oven. This is after my "lawn mower trim".


Well, I've always been a flusher (straight water anyway, I don't flush with mass quantity of h2o) myself. I do notice a difference in the ash color if I don't. I only do about a week or so, depending on the strain and pot size, but I think it's still necessary. I don't flush to the point of dropping/severe yellowing leaves, but I do like to see a lighter color green by the time I chop.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol, KISS....go organic, dont have to flush.

the premise is simple but us humans make it complicated: weed naturally grows in the soil, organically, the way nature intended. 
there shouldnt even be a debate about flushing...the only way to grow is organic.

if you grow in water/air & load your buds up with chemicals, how natural is that? of course id want to flush out all that unnatural shit before i put it in my lungs. But honestly, i dont even consider anything like chems when I grow...its unnatural, contrived by humans, and essentially wrong..its not the way mother nature intended.

go organic, water a few times, dry ur bud up and smoke that shit down.......you wont go wrong, and youll consider yourself a fool for even considering that chemmed buds was the way to go.

end of debate for me. flame me all anyone wants, but i will only say to them: grow out the same cloned strain in organic and with chem nutes, and then compare the overall growing matrix and sum it up with your smoke report. Organic will win every time in a blind taste test, hands down, in categories of ease of growing, cost of growing, quality of buds, flavor, appeal and more. 

chems and hydro, it is my belief, is a sad attempt at growing cannabis, originally contrived by black market dealers trying to gain the maximum amount of yield at the most effective cost to initiate a steady flow of business. if weed were 100% legal, everyone would be growing organically(to the best of their ability), after realizing the beauty and difference compared to other elements of growing.

hope i didnt make anybody too mad...and if i did, oh well, its only my opinion, and hope you can respect it as that.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> lol, KISS....go organic, dont have to flush.
> 
> the premise is simple but us humans make it complicated: weed naturally grows in the soil, organically, the way nature intended.
> there shouldnt even be a debate about flushing...the only way to grow is organic.
> ...


LOL. I am organic, a have a few test/experimental plants that are in soil-less, but yeah. I still give straight h2o for the last week or so. I understand all of the arguments for and against perfectly. Thanks though...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol i know you do wolverine, that wasnt intended at you...i was more atleast ranting from this tiresome debate about to flush or not to flush. ive been watching you wolv, you do things right homie

edit: my preference for last week or so is straight water myself. i try to use a complete soil mix in big pots(7gal or more usually), so typically since sprout i water straight water till the last week before harvest.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> lol i know you do wolverine, that wasnt intended at you...i was more atleast ranting from this tiresome debate about to flush or not to flush. ive been watching you wolv, you do things right homie
> 
> edit: my preference for last week or so is straight water myself. i try to use a complete soil mix in big pots(7gal or more usually), so typically since sprout i water straight water till the last week before harvest.


Word. It just seems to burn cleaner for me. I hate to admit it, but over the past few years especially, I've learned a lot more from Subcool than I had in the previous ten. My smoke is now a much nicer finished product, and burns very very clean. I really notice it the most when I smoke other people's pot, I'm getting really snobby about it, which kinda sucks, in a way.

edit: my grow is small enough that using large pots of soil isn't such a big deal (legal medical grow), since I've become legal (only grew tomaters before, of course) I've really experimented with different approaches and I think I've reached the final destination.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2011)

Uhh ooh. Here comes the righteous organic post. Two words about that: FUCK ORGANIC. My buds dont pass through my diestuve tract nor do they contain any pesticides or other nasty shit. Are some of the nutrients derived directly from minerals? YES. Is this some how inferior to organic? NO


Somehow you missed the point though in your organic rant. So if your organic you don't have to dry or cure your product? Huh that's weird as here I was thinking the plants were the same. I didnt know that organic plants don't have chlorophyl, nitrogen and minerals stored in they tissues 

I guess I stand corrected.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Uhh ooh. Here comes the righteous organic post. Two words about that: FUCK ORGANIC. My buds dont pass through my diestuve tract nor do they contain any pesticides or other nasty shit. Are some of the nutrients derived directly from minerals? YES. Is this some how inferior to organic? NO
> 
> 
> Somehow you missed the point though in your organic rant. So if your organic you don't have to dry or cure your product? Huh that's weird as here I was thinking the plants were the same. I didnt know that organic plants don't have chlorophyl, nitrogen and minerals stored in they tissues
> ...


You talkin to me?


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;EgcVLOe9qFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgcVLOe9qFM&feature=related[/video]

No, I was talking to mr. high and mighty organic guy.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 23, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> [video=youtube;EgcVLOe9qFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgcVLOe9qFM&feature=related[/video]
> 
> No, I was talking to mr. high and mighty organic guy.


lol. That's exactly what I had in mind...
I'm certainly open to trying synthetics, I own AN Sensi bases, and Fox Farm, and I use Botanicare Cal Mag+ and Silica Blast along with several other supplements. I only use the AN stuff on my testers, same with the Calmag (mostly). I use Silica Blast on my soil plants so I'm not 100% organic, but I do prefer the organic product.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 24, 2011)

Well botanicare is organic enough for me. Most of it is made of decomposed plant and animal matter but its very difficult to get organic minerals to be readily absorbed in a hydro. Most have to be broken down first. I use beneficials and all but really I get bang up results with the botanicare line so I'm good. You know whats kind of funny, soil is actually mostly eroded minerals...which is NOT organic.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 24, 2011)

@legallyflying---nah, not righteous dude, my preference is just organic, and as stated in ym last post, just my opinion. um no, i didnt miss the point...i actually described my own curing/drying methods in the beginning of this thread--my reference that youre attacking was directed towards flushing. but i dont need to explain myself---its all up there above in the previous posts, check it out if you want to.

again, IMHO, why not just replicate nature and try to create the plant's fruit in a similar fashion to how mother earth would? To me, over the years, nothing compares to organically grown compared to chemmed out methods....it has been proven time and time again. But, i am also kind of a pot snob when it comes to dank...ill only smoke the best, otherwise i deem it unfit to put into my body and brain.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 24, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Well botanicare is organic enough for me. Most of it is made of decomposed plant and animal matter but its very difficult to get organic minerals to be readily absorbed in a hydro. Most have to be broken down first. I use beneficials and all but really I get bang up results with the botanicare line so I'm good. You know whats kind of funny, soil is actually mostly eroded minerals...which is NOT organic.


I'm with ya on the line drawn between organic/not organic, that's what I meant before about the bear shitting out the iron. As long as it's a natural source, I'm not so hung up on "true" organics, for me it all comes down to having a living soil, as that's the most important thing.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 24, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> the only way to grow is organic.


Stopped here


----------



## Coolwhip (Feb 24, 2011)

Legallyflying....it sounds like you have tried to do organic hydro grows, they just don't mix. That is probably why you say "fuck organic".

Organic grows are all about LIVING SOILS which are full of microbes and fungi that feed your plant for you, an 'organic hydro'(lol) grow can NEVER replicate a living soil.

If hydro is your thing, go chems all the way, it will beat organic hydro everytime. But for soil, nothing beats organic.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 24, 2011)

"Organic" is the (rather stale) buzzword of the organic vendors. It's used to sell product now, giving one the feeling that it is somehow superior. It's not. It's been shown in scientific studies, field trials, that pure organic gardening is not superior to conventional farming. To me, there has to be a balance and I combine intensive organic gardening with chemical tweeks out of a bag or a box. Now, if organics didn't contain the dirty word, "chemicals", they would be worthless. If it sounds too good to be true......

Having said that, check this out Wolverine97. This is what organic gardening is all about - https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers-40.html 
I know what's in my products. If you're buying organic products from a vendor, you only know what they tell you is in it and I can assure you that they will tell you what they think you want to hear just so they can "close the deal".

I have to laugh when I see hydro addicts try to mimic the benefits of organics with high priced additions. Can't beat Dyna-Gro for a complete food, and if you FEEL you need more, than foliar spray with an extract of kelp.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 24, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> "Organic" is the (rather stale) buzzword of the organic vendors. It's used to sell product now, giving one the feeling that it is somehow superior. It's not. It's been shown in scientific studies, field trials, that pure organic gardening is not superior to conventional farming. To me, there has to be a balance and combine intensive organic gardening with chemical tweeks out of a bag or box. Same thing FWIW, if the organics didn't contain the dirty word, "chemicals", they would be worthless.
> 
> Having said that, check this out Wolverine07. This is what organic gardening is all about - https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/267989-uncle-bens-gardening-tweeks-pointers-40.html


I'm with you for the most part, and I've read most of that thread as well. If we were talking about outdoor farming in dirt, I would agree that chem is totally fine. When we're talking about an indoor grow, I don't believe that synthetics can produce the flavors that I get with organics. Think about hydroponic strawberries or tomatoes, I can always tell the difference between those and garden fresh, and I believe it to be a result of complex organic compounds that chem ferts just can't replicate. Maybe I'm wrong, but someone would have to_ really _prove it to me. 

Why is it that a chemically grown strawberry can never match the flavor of one that's soil grown? That's a serious question.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 24, 2011)

Coolwhip said:


> Legallyflying....it sounds like you have tried to do organic hydro grows, they just don't mix. That is probably why you say "fuck organic".
> 
> Organic grows are all about LIVING SOILS which are full of microbes and fungi that feed your plant for you, an 'organic hydro'(lol) grow can NEVER replicate a living soil.
> 
> If hydro is your thing, go chems all the way, it will beat organic hydro everytime. But for soil, nothing beats organic.


Voice of reason there!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 24, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'm with you for the most part, and I've read most of that thread as well. If we were talking about outdoor farming in dirt, I would agree that chem is totally fine. When we're talking about an indoor grow, I don't believe that synthetics can produce the flavors that I get with organics. Think about hydroponic strawberries or tomatoes, I can always tell the difference between those and garden fresh, and I believe it to be a result of complex organic compounds that chem ferts just can't replicate. Maybe I'm wrong, but someone would have to_ really _prove it to me.
> 
> Why is it that a chemically grown strawberry can never match the flavor of one that's soil grown? That's a serious question.


I used to hold that premise too but I have had some hydro grown tomatoes that were awesome regarding taste and texture. Whether that was due to the grower's expertise, choice of plant, culture.....don't have a clue.

Most recently developed strawberries (and other berries like blackberries) suck regarding flavor. When breeding for certain traits like market appeal you usually give up something (flavor, excellent acid/sugar balance) to get something in return (thornless, increased size, improved storage qualities, etc.) I have yet to taste a really good thornless blackberry for example. Even Apache or Arapaho pale in comparison to the old thorny standards. Accordingly, just planted a huge blackberry with the taste and the thorns to go with it - Kiowa. 

UB


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 24, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I've heard that people cure their buds for three months and sometimes up to a year, but in the marijuana growers bible it says that two weeks is sufficient. What is the point of curing for so long?
> How long do you normally cure for?


its like wine, longer is usually better. makes it taste smoother. sure 2 week may be sufficient, but 1 month is much better.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm pretty certain in blind taste tests people could not tell the difference. I know I have been surprised before. Did soil growing outdoors for several years. I just think hydro is allot more fun and exacting and that's what I like about it. Rocket ship growth and large yields don't hurt either


----------



## Coolwhip (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, I've got nothing against hydro and aeroponics, they are great ways to increase yield vs space used and they are going to play a huge role feeding the worlds growing population.

What I do have a problem with is sterilizing acres of soil with conventional farming techniques plus destroying the surrounding eco systems with run off. I think organic can be just as good, better, or worse, than conventionally grown food or hydroponically grown food(or weed). It all has to do with the farmer.

I try to eat as much organic food as I can, but it has nothing to do with taste or health. It's because I believe it is more environmentally responsible and more ethical(migrant workers are constantly exposed to chemicals which cause chronic health problems on conventional farms). The run-off of pesticides and petrochemical fertilizer from corporate mega-farms are destroying local eco-systems. That is why I eat organic. But I am also completely addicted to hydro grown boston living lettuce.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2011)

I hear you coolwhip. I eat lots of organic as well. Not a big fan of petro chemicals but they do have their place. I work as a restoration ecologist and believe me, we can throw down some herbicides when we need to. I think my rub with those preaching the organic mantra is that I suspect that many of them have no fucking idea about the differences between organic, certified organic, naturally processed, and chemically synthesized nutrients. So they just default to parroting if its not fully organic then its not organic at all. I'm not such a snob to the extent that the label has to say organic or I want no part of it. Not that everyone who gardens using organics is a complete snob about it but I think in general, there are greater numbers of organic gardeners that climb on to their high horse about organic gardening and take shots at those that don't even if they don't know what the hell they are talking about. 

Like for instance "you don't have to flush organics" or "you have to flush hydro to get rid of all those nasty chemicals" Or Uncle Ben chiming in on hydro...like he knows what the hell he is talking about in the hydro realm. Captain miracle grow. 

Your right though, its more about growers skill than anything. I've tasted organic bud that tasted like shit. I've also tasted hydro grown bud that was smooth, delicious, and powerful. More to the point of the thread though, it takes time to break down carbohydrates, nitrates, and other compounds in harvested bud. Depending on how you do it, it can take a long time or a short time. In general however, if your drying and curing process takes less than a month your probably not getting the most from your harvest.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 26, 2011)

It's all that asshole Kevin Trudeau's fault. Ever since he came out with that crappy Secrets _They _Don't Want you to Know About book or whatever it's called, there's been a stupid organic food craze in America. Fuckin asshole... I dont need a scientific study to tell me that organic foodd tastes better, but whether or not it _is _better for you is kind of an opinion to me. 
And the cigar analogy doesn't work. Cigars don't have psychoactive compounds that can degrade over time. It doesn't really matter if you cure it for a year, when it comes to the effect a cigar is going to give.
Again after reading a bit more, I see that most commercial growers only cure for 2-4 weeks. If it's good enough to sell then it's probably good enough to smoke.
But I might put aside an oz or so and spread it out so I can do a lil curing experiment where I'll cure the same weed for 2,4,6,8,10 & 12 weeks. See what if anything I'm missing.


----------



## thatguynotspam (Feb 28, 2011)

well, I hold a phd in PS. I am mosly a lurker but do chime in from time to time. For the most part UB is dead on. In my own studies Mj will have increased flavor profiles when grown usuing TLO (true living organic soil). Since I don't have the ability to take it to my lab & dig in I can not tell you why, but mostlikely there is some chelation differences or perhaps with the "living" soil all elements are ready when & how the plant needs them vs. Human error issues when admin of chem ferts (most likely based on HR theorys). However, when adminestering chem or org as a feed on schedule there is negligable observed difference in my own control groups. In fact the chem fert containing EDTA should enhance the flavor of MJ as it has been found to do as a flavor preservitive in other fruits & veggies. Just my 2 cents though. In case you are wondering I use TLO with teas to offer any small adjustments needed. To also add UB is DEAD ON with maintaining lush green healthy plants through flower. Talk a walk through nature & find plants that produces flowers or fruit that dies while doing it. You should not see any substantial yellowing or die off until the plant has completed the cycle.


----------



## thatguynotspam (Feb 28, 2011)

oh yea, forgot to add, I believe in slow dry,30 day cure (6 wkprocess for me)


----------



## B.U.D.S.I.C.L.E.S (Feb 28, 2011)

I think there is a big difference in taste testing cured bud when it is vaporized as oppsed to burning it. I personally find when vaporizing properly cured bud, there is no chlorophyll "plant" taste but more of the flavorful, smoother, aromatic characteristics that make each strain unique. I think growing mediums have a big role in the final outcome of your product, and how you deliver your nutrients in the lifespan of your plant will be the biggest determining factor of how your cured buds will taste.


----------



## canndo (Mar 1, 2011)

Organic? I don't really know what that means. Start with the question "what are we growing". If you say smokeable flowers, well that's one thing (maybe - how "organic" is breathing smoke into one's lungs?), if you say trichomes, that is an entirely different thing. THC (and the others) are chemicals produced in different chemical reactions. Does it matter that those chemicals are encouraged to react by feeding the plant one thing or another? I don't know. Is High Pressure Sodium an "organic" light source? Back to the Cigar parallel, there are some damn fine cigars around and only a very very few are "organic".


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 1, 2011)

canndo said:


> Organic? I don't really know what that means. Start with the question "what are we growing". If you say smokeable flowers, well that's one thing (maybe - how "organic" is breathing smoke into one's lungs?), if you say trichomes, that is an entirely different thing. THC (and the others) are chemicals produced in different chemical reactions. Does it matter that those chemicals are encouraged to react by feeding the plant one thing or another? I don't know. Is High Pressure Sodium an "organic" light source? Back to the Cigar parallel, there are some damn fine cigars around and only a very very few are "organic".


That's true about the cigars, but how long do they cure that tobacco before they sell that cigar? Often, it's over a year.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 1, 2011)

Why cure so long?

Why let a wine or whiskey age? Patience is a virtue young Jedi.


----------



## canndo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wolverine - much much more than a year usually, and during that time the leaves are never anywhere close to dry. In tobacco, that process turns all the carbs to sugars and drives all of the chlorophyll out of the plant (except if you are interested in a candela wrapper which is in essence - flash dried and cured). Most of the nicotine is converted or destroyed in the process. I don't know what would happen to our favorite trichomes in a process such as this but I said earlier that I had experience with some cannabis that was treated in such a way and it was damn good. When I have a spare dozen full grown plants I am willing to experiment with I might try it. Problem is that most modern smokers would likely look at a gnarled and blackened and squashed bud and run away screaming.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Mar 2, 2011)

why grow it at all if you are not going to do it right? give it a proper cure and serve no wine before it's time.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 2, 2011)

canndo said:


> Wolverine - much much more than a year usually, and during that time the leaves are never anywhere close to dry. In tobacco, that process turns all the carbs to sugars and drives all of the chlorophyll out of the plant (except if you are interested in a candela wrapper which is in essence - flash dried and cured). Most of the nicotine is converted or destroyed in the process. I don't know what would happen to our favorite trichomes in a process such as this but I said earlier that I had experience with some cannabis that was treated in such a way and it was damn good. When I have a spare dozen full grown plants I am willing to experiment with I might try it. Problem is that most modern smokers would likely look at a gnarled and blackened and squashed bud and run away screaming.


Honestly, I think that strengthens what I was trying to say. But I'm basing that on nothing but my gut feeling, so, yeah...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 2, 2011)

So, who has taken my advice, in the face of cannabis forum protocol, and smoked a nugget that has been allowed to dry out all day in the sun?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 2, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> So, who has taken my advice, in the face of cannabis forum protocol, and smoked a nugget that has been allowed to dry out all day in the sun?


Well, it's a little cold up here for that right now, but I'll take you up on it in the spring. As I said before, I've smoke my stuff cured and uncured way too many times to even consider estimating, but I can _always _tell the difference. Further than that, if you were to give me a blind taste test with three separate buds of my Black Jack; one fresh but dried thoroughly, one cured for two-three weeks, and one that's cured three months, I could tell you which one is which by taste alone. Looking at trichomes gives an even clearer picture. That's proof enough for me. 

I have sun-dried buds in Jamaica before when we needed to dry our find quickly, they were ok (potency was great), but the ones that we slow dried over a week to ten days tasted much better.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm curing for the 1st time right now. I was the guy who didn't really understand it fully, but after letting the bud dry and sit and jarring it. It is then that you understand what the deal is. I have a very small quantity curing right now, most people would probably smoke it, but I feel like when I'm letting it sit and do it's thing that it's really getting better, and it looks and smells better. It's beautiful thing


And UncleBen, I wish I could, but where I live the bud would turn to ice. but that's what I'm definitely doing in the summer. I feel like that would be the purest step, after it dries in the sun I'd probably put it in a container and set it in the middle of my Table and smoke it


----------



## bushybush (Mar 3, 2011)

Uncle Ben......Would love to try that as well......Always up for different methods, and it NEVER hurts to try with an eighth or so....My problem is being in an extremely urban area....Not sure where I could dry it in the sun


----------



## taint (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm all saddened to know I've been doing it so wrong all this time.
I guess I've been duped by all the myths and web related shenanigans............fuck.
Guess I'll have to try and console myself with this here,even though it was done all backasswards from beginning to end.
Maybe..........just maybe someday someone will come along and teach me the right way,will somebody please come save me from myself.......................seriously you guys kill me sometimes.


----------



## canefan (Mar 3, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> So, who has taken my advice, in the face of cannabis forum protocol, and smoked a nugget that has been allowed to dry out all day in the sun?


Hey UB haven't talked in a long while but I believe in drying that way with larger amounts and when the conditions are right for it. In the 70's this was the method of choice in Florida for most growers. Our cannabis have been dried and cured in the dirt, mats, etc for thousands of years.
Wish I could dry like that at least in part now but alas the weather in the mountains where I live today won't allow a proper dry in that manner.


----------



## canndo (Mar 3, 2011)

I just checked several jars of bud at different levels of cure. The newest is 62 percent humidity - I don't let the bud dry as much as some of you, but I can't (yet) say at what moisture level I put them in the jars, let's say only that I don't wait for the stem to break. The bud I have had in the jar for about 3 months now is at 41 percent. I am surprised it is that high but the buds are rock hard, and there is absolutely no trace of mold. I am inclined now to believe that, depending on the bud itself maybe 35 to 40 percent is a good place to be - I dunno.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 3, 2011)

canndo said:


> I just checked several jars of bud at different levels of cure. The newest is 62 percent humidity - I don't let the bud dry as much as some of you, but I can't (yet) say at what moisture level I put them in the jars, let's say only that I don't wait for the stem to break. The bud I have had in the jar for about 3 months now is at 41 percent. I am surprised it is that high but the buds are rock hard, and there is absolutely no trace of mold. I am inclined now to believe that, depending on the bud itself maybe 35 to 40 percent is a good place to be - I dunno.


40% for final storage, yes, for curing no.


----------



## mycotoxin (Mar 4, 2011)

What a loser.... Ive got monitoring equipment that gives readings of thc and flavinoid content in the exact centre of the bud! Get a life, dude.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

taint said:


> I'm all saddened to know I've been doing it so wrong all this time.
> I guess I've been duped by all the myths and web related shenanigans............fuck.
> Guess I'll have to try and console myself with this here,even though it was done all backasswards from beginning to end.
> Maybe..........just maybe someday someone will come along and teach me the right way,will somebody please come save me from myself.......................seriously you guys kill me sometimes.


You dont need to be such a dick all the time. Save your heart and blood pressure for your old age if u wanna live longer. Fuckin sarcasm. no ones laughin buddy!


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 4, 2011)

actually I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> actually I thought it was pretty funny


 All right then plebscrubber, your right next to him on my shitlist. 
How you like that?! probably don't care right? ehh what are you gonna do? you cant change the world.. 
Jk btw. but I was reading some of his other threads and hes just got this 'tude about him. free speech my friend..


----------



## taint (Mar 4, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> All right then plebscrubber, your right next to him on my shitlist.
> How you like that?! probably don't care right? ehh what are you gonna do? you cant change the world..
> Jk btw. but I was reading some of his other threads and hes just got this 'tude about him. free speech my friend..


All about free speech,if you think I aint laughin everytime my fingers hit the keyboard yer even dumber than ya sound.



hoagtech said:


> You dont need to be such a dick all the time. Save your heart and blood pressure for your old age if u wanna live longer. Fuckin sarcasm. no ones laughin buddy!


perhaps these will help,


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 4, 2011)

Ya well. You do have an attitude and I used my free speach to express it. Im also glad I wasted like three minutes of your time posting a picture of tucks. Haha your never gettin that back..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 4, 2011)

canefan said:


> Hey UB haven't talked in a long while but I believe in drying that way with larger amounts and when the conditions are right for it. In the 70's this was the method of choice in Florida for most growers. Our cannabis have been dried and cured in the dirt, mats, etc for thousands of years.
> Wish I could dry like that at least in part now but alas the weather in the mountains where I live today won't allow a proper dry in that manner.


Mexicans prop their 12' colas against an adobe wall and dry in the sun. Mexican pot smokes pretty damn smooth.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

Another thread - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/300164-curing-superfine-superjive.html


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jive, honkey. 

I'm just kidding though, I love curing. Just wanted to say Jive, honkey.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Jive, honkey.
> 
> I'm just kidding though, I love curing. Just wanted to say Jive, honkey.


I'm picturing a tall thin black pimp, gold tooth and watch..... sporting a wide brimmed red hat with black trim, 3 piece red suit with fake gold buttons.....wearing pointed black Stacy choos LOL.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I'm picturing a tall thin black pimp, gold tooth and watch..... sporting a wide brimmed red hat with black trim, 3 piece red suit with fake gold buttons.....wearing pointed black Stacy choos LOL.


Actually, I was thinking more like this:







edit: And if you've never seen this before, I highly recommend reading the following thread about a UT fans' experience at the championship game a couple years back, it's epic MS-Paint awesomeness. 

http://prevailandride.blogspot.com/2010/01/my-bad-fan-mnc-experience-in-ms-paint.html


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2011)

mycotoxin said:


> What a loser.... Ive got monitoring equipment that gives readings of thc and flavinoid content in the exact centre of the bud! Get a life, dude.


I'm not exactly sure what that means.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 5, 2011)

funny stuff!


----------

